# Initial appointment at MFS, what to expect?



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So things are starting to progress and we have our initial appointment at Manchester Fertility Services on 9th April and our counselling session. So I'm wondering what your experiences were at this first stage? I'm wondering when you start choosing your donor and how that process happens? I'm guessing we talk through the test results and treatment options but I've been doing that as I go along anyway. Touch wood there is nothing unusual about us and it'll be a IUI to start with. Thanks all


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Anicca79, we had our initial consultation at MFS a couple of weeks ago and have counselling this week. Doctor was really nice and explained everything well. For us it was just a case of going through my test results and what treatment he thought was best for us. We was told to ring on day 1 of my next cycle and they would send out a list of donors for us to pick from. We're then to let them know soon as which we want. Then when I ovulate to ring and we'll be booked in for insemination. Sounds so easy. They told us to buy clearblue smiley face ovulation sticks. I've had a look around and best price is amazon at just under £20 for 20 sticks. 
Hope this helps, if I've missed anything let me know. 

AndLou xxx


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Great thanks AndLou, that's really helpful. Yeah I'm already on the clearblue sticks. They are brilliant and easy but so expensive! Our counselling appointment is booked for 1 1/2 hours so wondering what we can talk about for that length of time! Hope your appointment goes well. I'm interested in how much info you get on donors, so they send you a list through the post? that's interesting xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Anicca79, to be honest re the counselling I've not a clue. They told us an hour and I think we're going to struggle with that. We should be requesting the donor list later on this week then having our first go towards the end of the month. I'll let you know tomorrow what the counselling is about and then what info we get on the donors. 

AndLou xx


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks AndLou  xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Anicca79, well we've been. I hope your both good talkers, we were only in there 1/2 hour and that was plenty . Counsellor was really nice. She started right from the beginning really, explaining about the donors what process they have to go through and the screening they have. How we got to where we are now, deciding to try for a baby and who would have the treatment. Bits of info on how, why and when to tell children that we used a donor. Then about support either from family or friends if they've been told. It was all very relaxed and there were no right or wrong answers I don't suppose, she also said it isn't compulsory but she would question someone that declined/refused to come and why. 
About the donors we were told today that when we ring we give them basics such as height, hair/eye colour, there was something else as well but I can't remember and then they send out at least 2 for you to look at. Also if your planning on trying for more using the same donor this is the time to say so, think that's just they can make sure they've got enough. 
Hope this all makes sense, anything else just ask. 

AndLou xx


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Cool thanks for the update! Great that's interesting. Presumably you can say as well that you want to avoid certain medical conditions? I know they screen people and I'm  not talking about anything life threatening that would stop them being a donor but, for example there is a history of depression on my side and I wouldn't want to increase the odds of our child suffering from that. Great tip about the siblings too as we'll definitely be looking at more than one child. Glad it went well for you and exciting to get things started! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Anicca79,

To be honest I'm not sure about non life threatening conditions is wasn't mentioned and I hadn't really thought about it. A good point though, think I'll ring in the morning and ask. It is exciting, for all of us. Your appts will be here before you know it. 

AndLou xx


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure, maybe you can't choose a donor based on health characteristics other than those in the screening programme? I'll definitely ask at our consultation but if you find out before please let me know ta  xx


----------

